# Is Tourmaline safe for use in tanks?



## Mihai Varban (5 Mar 2019)

Hi fish bros! I just picked up a few pieces of tourmaline at the museum. I intend to give them a proper wash and scrub and soak and use them in my tank as hardscape. I couldn't find much info to indicate it's a bad idea so I thought I'd ask around here. Tank is a low tech planted with London hard water and I only keep cherry shrimp, endlers and a few amanos and corys.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Mar 2019)

Hi all, 
It should be fine. They are silicate minerals and as hard as quartz. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## ian_m (5 Mar 2019)

It is a silicate base mineral so should be safe in water and not dissolve. Might fall apart in the water though as water seeps between the "layers".


----------



## rebel (6 Mar 2019)

Yes you can even spend your hard earned on this stuff.

https://www.natureaquariums.com.au/products/ada-tourmaline-bc-100g


----------



## ian_m (6 Mar 2019)

rebel said:


> https://www.natureaquariums.com.au/products/ada-tourmaline-bc-100g


What a load on unscientific twaddle.....

"finely crushed quality tourmaline for increasing its electrical force and poromeric charcoal powder."...  WTF.... Tourmaline crystals can be piezoelectric (most aren't) but require mechanical force to generate electrical charge and certainly will have zero effect if water is present.

"Also, Tourmaline contains abundant mineral such as iron, manganese and boron etc, and this minute amount of mineral works for promoting growth of plants and healthy condition of fish." Yes it may contain all these elements, which is what generally gives tourmaline its colours, but they are bound in the crystal lattice so completely 100% insoluble and completely 100% non available to plants or preventing "putrefactive bacterium"....

What a way to get .


----------



## rebel (6 Mar 2019)

@ian_m , This is where I don't like ADA but realise they are marketing to Japan so this is partly cultural I assume. 

Sorry OT.


----------



## sparkyweasel (6 Mar 2019)

Never mind plant growth, it protects you from demons and neutralises your negative thoughts. 
https://www.crystalvaults.com/crystal-encyclopedia/black-tourmaline


----------



## Mihai Varban (6 Mar 2019)

Yeah, most of what I read confirms it's safe. Well glad to have my fish protected from demons.


----------



## ScapingScotsman (28 Aug 2021)

Just to add, the only benefit of tourmeline in water in general is its capacity to remove heavy metals from acidic water. This isn't a readily used method as such, but IMHO does not add any drastic benefits to the expensive 'powder in a white tub' other than the charcoal alongside it.


----------

